# Serrasalmus Rhombeus



## Lei (Apr 20, 2011)

Novice


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice rhom


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice, healthy looking rhom you got there!...He rocks like a MY DYING BRIDE concert!!!...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice pics. & I like the coloration on your beautiful rhom. Welcome to fury


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

amazing coloration on that monster


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice red on the gill plates, good looking rhom


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice pics and great looking Rhom...


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice rhom man, reminds me of mine. Rocking photography, I cant even do that so your already better than me in a way.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice pics and great looking rhom!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet pics man







rhom is looking great


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Loving the color! Nice Rhom!


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

wow,nice rhomb and








congrats


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

very cute rhomb


----------

